# Sergeant Peggy Vassallo



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*
*Peggy Vassallo*
Bellefontaine Neighbors Police Department, Missouri

End of Watch: Monday, August 24, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 53

*Tour:* 29 years

*Badge #* 182

*Cause:* Struck by vehicle

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Sergeant Peggy Vassallo was struck and killed by a vehicle while rendering aid to another driver after being involved in an accident shortly before 8:00 am.

Sergeant Vassallo, who was in full uniform, was en route to work when she was involved in a two vehicle crash at the intersection of Lindbergh Blvd and Old Jamestown Rd, in St. Louis County. The other driver was complaining of neck pain, prompting Sergeant Vassallo to contact dispatchers to request medical assistance.

As she was speaking to dispatchers another vehicle entered the area at a high rate of speed. The vehicle swerved around Sergeant Vassallo's car and struck her, causing critical injuries. She was transported to a local hospital where she succumbed to her injuries several hours later.

Sergeant Vassallo had served with the Bellefontaine Neighbors Police Department for 15 years and had previously served with the St. Louis County Police Department for over 13 years. She is survived by her husband, son, and two grandchildren. Sergeant Vassallo was a member of the Police Unity Tour.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief Jeremy Ihler
Bellefontaine Neighbors Police Department
9641 Bellefontaine Road
St. Louis, MO 63137

Phone: (314) 867-0080

Read more: Sergeant Peggy Vassallo


----------

